# Recurve bow help



## b-a-maniak (Apr 19, 2014)

Great to hear you caught the bug. You'll do better with this thread in the Traditional section or General Archery. Coaches Corner focuses primarily on shooting form and technique issues. Ask a Moderator and they'll move it for you. Good luck!


----------



## rkroyer (Oct 4, 2014)

Jag ...great bow, use whisper biscuit as your arrow rest. Long bows are great too. Maybe try one out too.


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Recurveguy,

I agree with b-a- This would be better on the "trad" forum. But it is far too open ended of a question to give you any answers. Good bows for the price, but can't answer anything else. Like what arrows. Need to know draw weight at your draw length, purpose for the arrows, etc.

One piece of advice whatever you decide: DO NOT use a compound style arrow rest (whisker biscuit) on a recurve OR long bow!!! The WB restricts the arrow's necessary flexing movement from a finger release AND totally blocks your "view" of the target. Just not the right equipment for a traditional barebow/finger shooter!

Arne


----------



## recurveguy89 (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank for the input guys. I ended up with a bear kodiak 55# 60". Now I'm in search of the right arrow. Any suggestions? 28in draw


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

The Kodiak is a good bow and for those specs, a 400 spine arrow with 125 grain points will get you started. Have to ask though, did you do ANY homework before you bought a 55# bow?? Depending on the let off on the compound you are used to, you will be holding 4 to 5 times the weight you are used to. It does NOT matter what your peak compound bow weight is, it is the holding weight that must be compared. We GENERALLY recommend starting at around 30# which is ONLY about 3 times your C bow holding weight. AND, YES, I know you are "fitter and stronger than the average Joe" -- everyone is.

Good luck.

Arne


----------



## recurveguy89 (Oct 21, 2014)

Moebow said:


> The Kodiak is a good bow and for those specs, a 400 spine arrow with 125 grain points will get you started. Have to ask though, did you do ANY homework before you bought a 55# bow?? Depending on the let off on the compound you are used to, you will be holding 4 to 5 times the weight you are used to. It does NOT matter what your peak compound bow weight is, it is the holding weight that must be compared. We GENERALLY recommend starting at around 30# which is ONLY about 3 times your C bow holding weight. AND, YES, I know you are "fitter and stronger than the average Joe" -- everyone is.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Arne


Yah I did a fair share of homework but the kodiak was givin to me and my buddy has a 40# that I have shot quite a few times and it was very easy to keep a draw and shoot so figured with a little time behind it I shouldn't have an issue hunting with it. Well that's the idea ha thanks for the advice on arrow selection I appreciate it.


----------

